# Zippo



## fussyray (Jun 25, 2008)

Ben started the coins at this time no coins, but I though about Zippo lighter. This is one I will keep as long as I live.
So if you have some, post some.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 25, 2008)

May the good men that gave their lives for the USA never be FORGOTTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sad that folks didn't see them as HEROS back then because all they did was what they were told and many made the ultimate sacrifice God bless and take care of them.

Thanks fussyray for the reminder 

Nice shot


----------



## Hoss (Jun 25, 2008)

Good photo subject and great starting shot.  +1 on Mike's comments.  Hope someone has some more to add to this thread.

Hoss


----------



## jettman96 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got about 30 zippos  plus several other lighters that were given to me over the years.  I will try get some pics and post the stories on them.  I used to go scour antique stores to find "true" collectible zippos.

That's a nice one there.  I don't have one of those personally


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 26, 2008)

Fussy,
this is a great subject, there are all kinds of zippo's, great idea man. Someone has some big shoes to fill after  yours cause that right there is the cream of the crop.  I have a uncle with his name on that wall  Carlton Amerson,  +1 on what mike said and just remember "Some gave all and all gave some"  that goes for the soliders of today and of yesterday.  If your a veteran on this board or have kids in the service or are in the service.  I can't thank y'all enough for what you do!!!!!  I'm proud of all of y'all Thank you so much.

BEn


----------



## rip18 (Jun 26, 2008)

What a great subject!  Thanks for sharing that one!  Very appropriate!  (And well shot as well).


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 28, 2008)

Jettman I'm ready to see and hear about some zippo's

Ben


----------



## SeaNile (Jun 28, 2008)

*From "back in the day"*

This is one that I have had for quite a while. Hmmmm, I'm getin old....


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 28, 2008)

well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## fussyray (Jun 28, 2008)

Rattling Rack Hunting Club


----------



## fussyray (Jun 28, 2008)

Hunting lighter


----------



## fussyray (Jun 28, 2008)

Well not a Zippo, but I got this Hue, South Vietnam.


----------



## chinquapin (Jun 28, 2008)

nicely done, I'm looking forward to more!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## leo (Jul 1, 2008)

*I'll share an old*

one that I got back in the 50's, and as you can see I carried it for a long time

The case is not zippo, but the guts were


----------



## fussyray (Jul 7, 2008)

This one has been with me along time if this lighter could talk.  Thank God it can't.


----------



## chinquapin (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the last one fussy!!  especially the map on the back
Everyone has had some good ones on here well done!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## fussyray (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, I am ready to see more lighters!


----------



## carver (Jul 17, 2013)

I like'um Fussy.My son is in the Air Force




Have any coins? Here's Mine


----------



## flatwoods (Jul 17, 2013)

Neat items. How about a medal?


----------



## kc65 (Jul 17, 2013)

what do the slash marks on the bottom of zippos mean? i have some with 2, 4 and 6 //    ////  ////// like these...


----------



## sengdigger (Aug 21, 2013)

That's the year,   Nice lighters and metals y'all have. I ll post some later when I get some pics of my zippos


----------

